# Need Help on the Flat Roof and more...



## MelindaA (Nov 20, 2005)

Hello. I live in South Florida and we were just hit by Hurricane Wilma. My shingled roof did pretty good. We only lost about 12 shingles. What I am worried about is our flat roof. Me and my son got up on the roof yesterday and there is a small area where water collects. It had a wet spot there that had not yet dried. I went to Home Depot and bought some of that black fibered stuff to spread around on the flat roof. Would it be okay to put this stuff in that indented area? Can I go all the way to the edge of the roof? Do you have any suggestions on installing this stuff? I bought a brush to install it and the other side has a squeegy flat thing to spread it. Also, if I call a roofing company, do they tear out the flat roof and install new plywood? I have no idea. I bought a pack of shingles and me and my son are going to see if we can do a quick fix on the missing shingles. Can I use the fibered asphalt to attach the shingles or do I use another product for that? If I decide to replace the roof, how can I find a good contractor and ensure they do a good job and use quality materials? What would be a good brand of shingles? My roof is 10 years old. My shingled roof did so much better than most of my neighbors around here and I am thankful for that. But my flat roof; well, that's another story. Thank you for your help.  Melinda


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Is it leaking?


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

I think if flat roofing is installed correctly, water pooling (at least the size it seems like you're talking about) isn't a big problem. BUT, flat roofing isn't my specialty either, Aaron could tell you for sure about that and the plywood question also.

To replace the shingles, raise (CAREFULLY) the shingles above the missing one (there should be two above each one if the roof was istalled correctly) and use roofing nails to install the new shingles. Read the package for nail placement and quantity. You could (and maybe should, depending on the situation) seal down the ones you raised with a SMALL amount of roofing tar. BTW, roofing tar is much easier to work with if you get the caulk type tubes.

Make sure each contractor bids to use the same materials. Check references, license, insurance (Liability AND Worker's Comp.), call insurance company and state lic. board to make sure both are still in effect (meaning - it's not hard to pay one months premium on an insurance policy and get the deck sheet, make 1000 copies and claim to have insurance when really all you HAVE is an insurance deck sheet, with no coverage). Ask questions until you understand. If they aren't willing to answer them enough so you DO understand, then wish them well and show them the door. Any good contractor should want you to understand as much as you want to understand. If you have any hang ups, come back here and someone can answer them for you. If you get a bid you're not sure of, it would be easier if you could scan it and post it (with names and such covered up) so we can see the actual document, but if not we'll try just the same. Good luck, hope this helps, or at least gets you started.


HEYYYY, there he is, I was startin' to sweat telling her something that may or may not be true (about the flat roof)


----------



## MelindaA (Nov 20, 2005)

Regarding Aaron's question if it is leaking..... In the Family Room, there are very dark wood planks for the ceiling. The Family Room used to be a car port, so, it's a big room.. I can't tell if it is leaking on those planks, but I do see some water stains, or some kind of stains on those planks in the area of that indented space. In the dining room, there was a very small amount of water damage a few years back, but I got up on the roof and put that black stuff down there, so I haven't seen any more damage in that area (referring to the flat roof here). So, any information you provide will be appreciated. thank you so much. Melinda


----------



## MelindaA (Nov 20, 2005)

What would be considered good shingles, nails, tar, etc.... How would I know they were using inferior materials? Just give me some good brand name of the materials you would use. So, I can have something to go on here. Thank you. Melinda


----------



## MelindaA (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks for the insight about which company I should use. This will come in handy. See below for some questions. Thank you. Melinda


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Can you post a pic? Preferably after a rain.


----------



## MelindaA (Nov 20, 2005)

I have already started applying the tar. Let me see if I can take a picture tomorrow of the flat roof. I started in the area where the damp spot is this morning. This is a very messy job. Melinda


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Its almost as if it jumps upon you while youre looking at the roof. 

How long does it take for the water to disappear after a rain?


----------



## MelindaA (Nov 20, 2005)

It takes about one day for the water to disappear. I applied tar in that area twice, so as to build that area up a little bit. i am waiting for another rain to see what it looks like after a rain. so far i have used 2 five-gallon cans and I am only 1/3 of the way finished with this project. and am applying it with a six-inch putty knife. lot's of fun. lot's of tar in places you don't want to think about. you never told me, aaron, how they do a flat roof. do they install plywood, then the tar paper and then the tar, or what? I asked a bunch of questions, but you didn't answer them... 
I still haven't done any of the missing shingles, cause i really don't know how to do that yet (on the shingled part of the roof). Melinda


----------



## MelindaA (Nov 20, 2005)

oh, i almost lost the ladder the other day, and panicked and called my son that i was stuck on the roof (with my cell). and put my pants in the washer to get the tar off, and my cell was in my pants, so there goes my cell phone. obviously, i am out of my comfort zone up on this roof. my son told me i can jump in the pool from the roof if i get stuck up there. i would have to remember to take my cell out of my pocket if i did that.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

One day for the water to disappear shouldnt be a problem. Probably no need to mess with it.

As far as flat roofs, they are generally bid to remove the roofing materials down to the roof decking (plywood, wood plank, steel, concrete, insulating concrete, gypsum) and any needed decking repairs or replacement is extra. This is unless you know you need a new roof deck, and then it can be bid for new deck.

Insulation will sometimes be installed on top of the deck (usually mechanically fastened or adhered) for R factor or for smoothing of the substrate.

The roofing membrane or system will generally go on top of the insulation, if present, or to the deck in some cases. It all really depends on the situation and your goals in replacing your roofing system.

If you would like more clarifications, feel free to ask. I like answering roofing questions...it stokes my ego


----------



## MelindaA (Nov 20, 2005)

thanks for answering that question about exactly what is involved with flat roof repairs. I wanted you to know that me and my son replaced the missing shingles from Hurricane Wilma yesterday. And I still have more tar to do on the flat roof. I kind of feel bad that I can't afford an entire new flat and shingled roof, but the jobs we did should last quite a while (well, until next Hurricane season) smiling. Thanks Aaron.
melinda


----------

